

Open sourcing Twitter emoji for everyone - jdorfman
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/open-sourcing-twitter-emoji-for-everyone

======
eridal
call me paranoiac.. but don't they release as a small font instead? and more
importantly, why as a web service?

¬¬

------
getdavidhiggins
😀😀😀

